# CL Caseous Lymphadenitis : UC Davis contact info



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

UC-Davis.......California Veterinary Diagnostic Lab System 
West Health Sciences Drive 
University of California-Davis 
Davis, CA 95616. 
(530) 752-7577 
Serologic test for CLA, Corynebacterium pseudotuberculosis (Caseous lymphadentitis.)


----------

